# Anesthesia for c-section and tubal



## denisek1028 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello,
I am new to anesthesia coding and need to know how to code when a patient has a C-section and tubal at the same session.  I have a denial from a payer as we used the sterilization ICD10 code and they want the matching CPT code.  

I see that 01961 says cesarean delivery only.  Do we bill both 01961 for the C-section and also 00851 for the tubal?  

Thank you!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Oct 12, 2017)

You would bill 01961 & the total time for the c-section & tubal. You would not bill the tubal separately.


----------

